# Helius TT Prototyp



## 525Rainer (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal die story von meinem helius TourTrial prototypen mit helius hinterbau.
ich fahr ja ein Helius AM in grösse S mit 130mm vorne wie hinten. 
das ergibt einen kurzen radstand und einen steileren lenkwinkel als von nicolai gedacht.
Das passt mir eigentlich für tour und streetspass super, aber seit ich wieder verstärkt hardtail fahre vermisse ich am fullie einfach die wendigkeit der kürzeren kettenstreben.
ich finds genial wie schön leicht so ein bike aufs hinterrad geht und man jederzeit ohne viel schwung einen drop einleiten kann. im tourbetrieb seh ich keinen nachteil. eher vorteile im uphill. und das rad wird noch kompakter ohne das man sich als grosser fahrer beengt fühlt.

das hat mir dann auch keine ruhe gelassen und so hab ich wie schon bei meinem hardtail einfach einen geoprototypen gebaut.

rapid prototyping hat bei mir gewisse regeln. es müssen werkzeuge verwendet werden die schnell ergebnisse erzielen und das ausgangsmaterial darf nix kosten.







angezeichnete wunschgeo und zugschnittene rohre:






fertiges rahmendreieck mit zurückversetztem sitzrohr und nach vorne versetztem hauptlager.
die achsen hab ich mit dem hinterbau platziert und dann zwei vollstahlstücke die mit 14,75mm gebohrt und auf 15mm aufgerieben wurden aufgesteckt und angepunktet. damit sind die aufnahmen exakt und spielfrei. der hinterbau kommt mit dem rahmen gar nicht in berührung sondern sitzt auf den achsen die ich von nicolai bestellt habe und wird von plastikscheiben links und rechts geführt.






dadurch das dass kettenstrebenyoke nach vorne wandert wirds ziemlich eng in der kurbelgegend. hier hab ich das ganze mit drei spacern verbreitert, mit zwei gehts auch. eigentlich hätte ich das tretlager leicht versetzen können dann würds sogar ohne spacer gehn.

ideal wären natürlich kurze kettenstreben. dann könnte man den drehpunkt niedriger ansetzen und die breite minimieren. aber es ist eben ein prototyp.






platzierung der vorderen dämpferaufnahme






geheftet. der hinterbau gibt genau wie am am die 130mm frei. bei der 160 einstellung gibt er etwa 150 frei und das hinterrad kollidiert mit dem sattel, nicht aber mit dem sitzrohr.






soweit fertig. optik steht nicht zur debatte. ich hab nicht viel zeit das alles zu basteln und die fahrerei steht bei mir im vordergrund. wenn ich was anfang will ich es möglichst am selben tag noch probieren. und wenn dann was funktioniert kann man es immer noch schöner bauen.





kurz mit mattschwarz drüber und den hinterbau montiert. das system ist wirklich schrauberfreundlich.






schnell das zeug umgebaut und erst mal testen. 






mein hinterbau braucht etwas mehr druck im dämpfer. evlt. liegt das an der position des wippenlagers.
die geo sind final jetzt bei 130mm vorne wie hinten:

lenkwinkel: 69,5 grad
sitzwinkel: virtuell irgendwas um die 74grad
kettenstrebenlänge: 405mm
Radstand: 1080mm
tretlager: -5mm
gewicht 15,4kg

das radl fühlt sich ultrakompakt und wendig an. die federung ist straff im wiegetritt. genau mein ding. ich werd es schon irgendwie bändigen.


----------



## hands diamond (2. Februar 2010)

Rainer, Du bist krank!  Wieviel Stunden Arbeit stecken da drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiper (3. Februar 2010)

Meinen allergrößten Respekt Rainer. Das Hardtail war schon der knaller, aber das AM-TT ist echt heftig. Nur der Drehpunkt macht mir ein bisschen sorgen. Wäre es vielleicht nicht sinvoller gewesen als ausgangsmodell ein AFR "mit kürzerem Dämpfer" zu nehmen?


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Februar 2010)

da stecken maximal zwei samstag nachmittage drinnen. mittlerweile hab ich eine gewisse routine weils nicht der erste rahmen ist und ich geb mir bis die finalen daten mal stehn keine besondere mühe von der optik her. 
mittlerweile sind zwei hardtails und das fullie im testeinsatz.

@xiper. was meinst du mit nehmen? einfach so in den laden gehn und eins nehmen? 
ich hab hier nur den hinterbau von meinem helius. 
400erter streben und ein schlankeres yoke wären ideal aber ich lass nichts von kalle anfertigen (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist) was ich vorher nicht richtig ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (3. Februar 2010)

Sers Rainer!

Habe ja einen etwas anders geometrisierten Helius Rahmen. Die CAD-Zeichnung sollte bei Kalle auf dem Rechner sein!
Lenkwinkel in dieser ist für 160mm (ca. 67,5°) Gabel ausgelegt, fahre jetzt mit einer Revelation und 140mm  (also 1° steiler) und das Handling ist top! KTS liegt bei 425mm und Oberrohr hat 600mm bei 410mm Sitzrohr!
Frag doch kurz nach und vielleicht bekommst noch inspiration!

cheers Derk

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/5/6/8/_/large/DSC_0093.JPG


----------



## softbiker (3. Februar 2010)

Hey Rainer lass dass bloß nicht den Kalle sehen. Wenn der mitbekommt was du am Samstag-Nachmittag zammschraubst wird er sich noch wundern wofür er seine Leute bezahlt. Das ist mal echt geil.
Die Geo schaut nach viel Spaß aus. Einzigst die Front geht finde ich gar nicht, wenn man allerdings die Geo so konstruiert dass das Steuerrohr nicht so steil stehen würde könnte das Ding glatt in Serie gehen.
Aber ich weis. Form follows function.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2010)

wie geil  



525Rainer schrieb:


> ... rapid  prototyping hat bei mir gewisse regeln ...


in dem fall eher rabid prototyping.


----------



## ins (3. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil Rainer, super Arbeit


----------



## Xiper (3. Februar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> @xiper. was meinst du mit nehmen? einfach so in den laden gehn und eins nehmen?
> ich hab hier nur den hinterbau von meinem helius.
> 400erter streben und ein schlankeres yoke wären ideal aber ich lass nichts von kalle anfertigen (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist) was ich vorher nicht richtig ausprobiert habe.



Nein ich meine für die Basis deines Projektes. Du hast ja das Sitzrohr, genau wie beim AFR vom Tretlager aufs Unterrohr verlegt. Und der Drehpunkt der Kettenstrebe befindet sich nicht mehr in einer Flucht mit dem Sitzrohr, genau wie beim AFR. Also wieso dann nicht ein AFR in Customgeo und kürzeren Kettenstreben ?


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Februar 2010)

hi xiper,
das verstehst du falsch.
stell dir vor du hast 430er streben zur verfügung. wie schaffst du es damit sie sich anfühlen wie 400erter? du musst das tretlager nach hinten versetzen damit du 400mm weit vom hinterrad entfernt stehst. das versetzen des sitzrohres war nur den langen kettenstreben geschuldet nicht weil ich das so wollte.
wieso nicht ein afr mit kurzen kettenstreben und custom geo? was mach ich mit dem lenkwinkel, was mach ich mit dem federweg, was mach ich mit dem fetten rohrsatz, was mach ich mit dem sitzrohr mit virtuellem sitzwinkel das ich gar nicht will (und brauch weil 120mm federweg reichen würden), usw usw.
und ich hab jetzt nicht die kohle dass ich mal 2000 euro dafür ausgeb um auszuprobieren ob 400mm streben an einem tourenfullie wirklich cool sind. 

bis zum 18. märz (gardsee testcamp) muss ich mir was fürs sitzrohr einfallen lassen. ich hab da ein verbogenes schrottrohr verwendet mit 25er durchmesser. hab ja nicht geahnt das dass teil gleich fahrbar wird.
mein plan ist das ding jetzt einfach zu testen und wenns taugt konstruier ich eine teilbar schraubbare sattelstütze. wenn nicht schweiss ich an neuen prototypen aus meinen columbusrohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (3. Februar 2010)

wahnsinn.. echt geile schei$$e. geb dein fließenlegerdasein auf und bau rahmen


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Februar 2010)

Jetzt muss ich meiner Frau nur noch erklären wozu ich ein Schweissgerät brauche )



lg
Wolfgang


----------



## fuzzball (3. Februar 2010)

klasse Projekt, aber das Tretlager müsste doch mega weich sein, wenn es da unten oihne das Sattelrohr rumhängt - vielleicht ein Verstärkungsgusset für die Serie 



525Rainer schrieb:


>


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Februar 2010)

interessante geschichte.
respekt für deine kreativität und "einfach-mal-machen-rangehensweise"
was sagt denn nicolai eigentlich dazu was du da schweisst?!


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Februar 2010)

die rahmen sind für stahl erstaunlich steif. das liegt an den fetten scheusslichen MAG schweissraupen. was der dauerhaltbarkeit aber nicht zuträglich ist.
oben im link das vordere bike ist allerdings mit WIG und 0,8mm 30mm columbusrohren geschweisst. so soll der finale prototyp dann auch werden.

ich weiss nicht was nicolai sagt aber ein trend zu custom geo kann doch nur gut sein für so eine firma. das ist schliesslich einer der mächtigsten vorteile die nicolai bietet. aber wenn man die derzeitigen lieferzeiten, die riesige modellpalette die auch ständig verbessert wird, die laufenden projekte usw beobachtet sind die momentan mit serienrahmen bestens im geschäft und haben sicher nix dagegen wenn ich mir noch zeit lasse bevor ich ein angepasstes tretlageryoke bestell.
und wegen garantie muss ich mit meiner fahrweise so und so immer auf die kulanz der hersteller hoffen. das ist jetzt für nicolai kein problem weil sie mir mein rad für die belastung passend zusammengestellt haben und das auch können. eigentlich wollt ich mal ein helius CC bestellen


----------



## Xiper (4. Februar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wie schaffst du es damit sie sich anfühlen wie 400erter? du musst das tretlager nach hinten versetzen damit du 400mm weit vom hinterrad entfernt stehst. das versetzen des sitzrohres war nur den langen kettenstreben geschuldet nicht weil ich das so wollte.



Das macht natürlich Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (7. März 2010)

sowohl..






als auch..


----------



## tommek (7. März 2010)

Großartiges Projekt - der Rahmen sieht toll aus....trifft meinen Geschmack recht genau und du sorgst mit deinen Ideen für einen hohen Unterhaltungswert !

Thomas


----------



## John McLeash (7. März 2010)

Was wiegt der Rahmen, was hältst du generell von Stahl als Rahmenmaterial?

Ich spiele auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken das Stahl eigentlich der bessere Werkstoff und bei heutigen Möglichkeiten Stahlrohre sogar leichter als Alukonstruktionen seien könnten?
Stahl gibt es in allen Legierungen, ist viel besser schweissbar und sehr viel haltbarer als Alu was hältst du von einem DH Projekt.

200mm federweg, Tretlager +8, 63.5 Lenkwinkel, 1160 radstand, 1.5
Hoher Drehpunkt und Kettenumlenkung.
430mm Kettenstrebe.
Sitzwinkel grade so das genug Platz ist gegen Kollison Reifen mit Sattel Sitzrohr max. 400mm

Wär mein Traumbike...

und Glückwunsch natürlich.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (8. März 2010)

Oida du hast ja echt mal sauber einen an der Klatsche. Aber sowas von geil! Der absolute Hammer! Super gemacht!


----------



## 525Rainer (9. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Rahmen, was hältst du generell von Stahl als Rahmenmaterial?
> 
> Ich spiele auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken das Stahl eigentlich der bessere Werkstoff und bei heutigen Möglichkeiten Stahlrohre sogar leichter als Alukonstruktionen seien könnten?
> Stahl gibt es in allen Legierungen, ist viel besser schweissbar und sehr viel haltbarer als Alu was hältst du von einem DH Projekt.
> ...



servus, der rahmen wiegt ne menge weil er nicht aus vernünftigen rohren sondern aus schrott gebastelt wurde. siehe oben. das komplettbike wiegt 15,4kg. ich wollt einfach mal sehn wie sich die geo fährt, das ist ja schnell gebaut und soll nichts kosten.
ich halt viel von stahl vor allem wenn ich seh wie leicht die columbusrohre sind die ich in der werkstatt fürs nächste projekt liegen hab. aber das ändert nichts dran das man wenn man einen leichten UND steifen rahmen will nicht an alu vorbeikommt. so ist zumindest meine meinung.


----------



## John McLeash (9. März 2010)

hmm ja die Rohrdurchmesser müssen halt kleiner sein bei Stahl um nicht zu schwer zu werden, also leicht und steif mit Alu.
Dauerhaltbar, schwerer, leichter zu bearbeiten und softer bei Stahl.
Bei sehr kleinen Wandstärken und konifiziert sicherlich annähernd steif wie Alurahmen bei ähnlichen Durchmessern und viel höherer Festigkeit des Stahls.

Wo beziehst du die Columbusrohre? Sind das konifizierte wie von Dedacciai?
Was zahlst du für so einen Rohrsatz?
Ich hab einen Händler der sehr hochwertige Stahlrohre hochlegiert in vielen Durchmessern (Lufthärter also keine Wärmebehandlung nach schweissen nötig) anbietet die minimale Wandstärke ist aber bei einem mm zwar noch vertretbar aber zum Rahmenbau kommen denke ich eher leichtere Rohrsätze bis ca. 0,8mm zum Einsatz.


----------



## aka (9. März 2010)

Columbus Rohre und andere Anbauteile gibts z.B.  bei Reset Racing:
http://www.reset-racing.de/columbus/columbus.htm

Einen netten Artikel ueber die verschiedene Rahmenmaterialien gibts hier:
http://www.gebla.de/Technische Artikel/Rahmenmaterialien/index2TA.html

Ein genialer Thread zum Thema Selberbau ist hier.


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. März 2010)

Hammer genial
Du bist doch immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut. Nicht nur das deine Fotos und Videos spitzenklasse sind, auch deine anderen Projekte hauen einen vom Hocker
Gruß Jens!


----------



## 525Rainer (9. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Wo beziehst du die Columbusrohre? Sind das konifizierte wie von Dedacciai?
> Was zahlst du für so einen Rohrsatz?
> .



hallo john,
ich hab alles von koehn. also reset-racing. oder www.rahmenbauteile. irgendwas.. ich hab die preise und die materialien in den untiefen dieses threads schon mal aufgeführt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422197
ich würd von hinten nach vorne lesen. am anfang sind die krassen hardtailprototypen. 
in dem thread stehn von anderen usern viele informative sachen auch bezüglich schweissen usw.


----------



## Maxkraft (10. März 2010)

*Du laberst nicht dumm rum. Du handelst! 
Davon können sich einige/alle eine ordentliche Scheibe abschneiden.
Mehr von deiner Sorte würden D-land gut tun.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (10. März 2010)

Ich schick mal die deutsche "Politelite" zum Rahmenbrutzeln zum Rainer.

Die Merkel muss anfangen dann Westerwelle, mal sehen was da bei rauskommt, ich wette die diskutieren ne Woche und wenns nix mehr zu reden gibt gehen sie nach Hause.


----------

